# what happened to this leaf?



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

I have this plant... I think it's a Willow-Leafed Hygrophila... it's like a tree and about 5cm or so from the bottom of the plant is has roots that start there and go into the soil.

I have
4 ammano shrimps
2 ancistrus
4 black phantom tetras
2 corydoras

I have no snails I know it because ... well I know, in 2 months never see any.

I'm trying to see what happened I asked a store and he said iron deficiency...

this happened within 2...3 days. most of the top leafs of the plant are like this now and you just pull a tiny bit and they fall off, this plant has been in my aquarium for 2 months now, it was my first plant.

I'm going to replace that plant with some other plants but ... I'm just wondering if lack of iron in the water can do this in 2..3 days?

at the bottom of my substrate I have the humm.. fluval brand I think plant soil and then tiny rocks all over it so that's plant food.

it's my only plant that's like this for now.


----------



## Dom (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks as if it was chewed up by pleco. Nutrient deficiency signs in plants usually develop over longer time than 2-3 days especially as severe as the leaf in picture.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

You say it's only the new growth that's having problems? Old growth hasn't been dying off or showing any symptoms?

That doesn't look like any of the iron deficiency symptoms I'm familiar with, which usually involve yellowing of the plant starting with younger leaves.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

is it just the older larger leaves? when im trimming or moving my hygros ive noticed that they will loose a few leaves, when they get super soft my cherry's will nibble holes in the leaves before they fall off.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same problem. Older leaves get full of holes and eventually fall off. I don't think it's an iron deficiency, as I'm using a gravel-fluorite mixture substrate. I thought it might be either a potassium or a light deficiency. I can't do much about the light, but I did add some potassium fert last week, so I will see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Dom (Mar 26, 2011)

When holes develop on older leaves, starting with pinholes and growing larger, it is a sign of potassium deficiency.

A list of deficiencies:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/index.htm
Click Plant Problems/Plant Deficiencies


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

If you're getting holes on older leaves as well, then I would second the potassium deficiency.

Offhand I don't remember, but I don't think potassium deficiency symptoms ever repair themselves. So I would be looking for healthy growth as a sign the problem is corrected, rather than repairing leaves.


----------

